# On board Battery Charger mounting



## Sooner2260 (Apr 14, 2011)

Any issues mounting an on board charger to a carpeted floor board? Fire hazard?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 14, 2011)

Could prove to be a mistake. I wouldn't risk it, you never know if/when something can overheat.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jojo (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I would worry about it. Thats just me.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 14, 2011)

Do the directions say anthing about mounting locations? I think someone had a thread where they mouted theirs on a plastic cutting board to isolate it from the aluminum.  I think it was one of Bassboy's mods but I'm not sure. I've already bought a cutting board to mount mine on.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2011)

They get very hot, I wouldn't mount it to carpet floor unless i stood it off a good ways.


----------



## jojo (Apr 15, 2011)

So it's ok as long as the wood doesn't have carpet?


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 15, 2011)

cut a piece of cement fiberboard to mount it on


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldnt put mine on wood either. Id space it like 1.5" from anything flammable if it was me.


----------



## jojo (Apr 16, 2011)

Direct from my Minn Kota charger manual:

MOUNTING THE CHARGER:
Due to the weight of the charger and the pounding that boats routinely endure, take the time to securely mount the charger to prevent damage.

Mounting with bolts, nuts, and washers is preferable to mounting with screws. Use the largest diameter bolts possible, and use all four mounting holes.

Your battery charger is supplied with an AC plug holder designed to hold the power cord plug when not in use. Mount the AC plug holder with four screws in a convenient dry site to prevent corrosion to the AC plug and to prevent the AC plug from making contact with the battery posts.

CAUTION – Because the body of the battery charger is metallic, do not directly mount the charger to the hull of an aluminum boat. Use a means of isolation (such as wood or plastic) to prevent the charger body as well as mounting fasteners from coming in contact with the aluminum boat structure or hull. Doing so will eliminate any risk of electrolysis that may occur when AC power is connected to the charger.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 24, 2011)

My 6 amp Motor Guide on board battery charger is encased in rubber/plastic and does not get hot. It is in the front compartment of my center console and I open the seat top for ventilation, plug and go.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 24, 2011)

my oem onboard charger (tracker pt175) is mounted directly to the hull, you could put some spacers/washers to provide some ventilation flow around all sides of the charger as a preventive measure.


----------

